
The Top Javascript MVC Frameworks Reviewed - clockwork_189
http://codebrief.com/2012/01/the-top-10-javascript-mvc-frameworks-reviewed/
======
rads
This article was last updated January 14, 2012. Since then, a number of real-
time JavaScript frameworks have been released, like Meteor, Derby, and
Firebase. You can't have a complete picture of the JS framework landscape
without these newcomers.

<http://meteor.com/> <http://derbyjs.com/> <http://firebase.com/>

~~~
aantix
And Joosy, if you'd like integration with Rails. <http://joosy.ws/>

~~~
seivan
Woah, thanks. Seems like what I want. And unlike Batman, it isn't broken.

------
knowtheory
It's pretty weird that this piece goes over 12 frameworks and barely describes
its declared winner, or the reasons why it's declared Ember.js the winner.

~~~
4qbomb
This is common with people that don't know anything else. So they build biased
metrics to put one framework in the spotlight and satisfy their want for using
the framework vs learning more about others or building the knowledge to roll
their own.

Sure, use a framework, let's not reinvent the wheel. But my biggest peev is
when I look at a project with every framework imaginable, using a small
portion of it's functionality. I guess this is where the "plays nicely with
others" metric is important for these individuals. "It doesn't matter if we
load 10 frameworks in the DOM as long as everything works" -Retarded Developer

------
hammerdr
Used this article before and he completely misrepresents SpineJS. Asynchronous
UIs do not need an algorithm such as operation transform (the technology
behind Google Wave). OT is about collaboration in a federated network. SpineJS
does not, in a typical case, deal with such scenarios and thus the
asynchronous UI can and is handled by a simple queuing system.

------
jpeterson
The categories here are vague, without much explanation of what they mean or
how they were evaluated. For example, I would argue that Backbone has both "UI
Bindings" and "Composed Views", and in fact wouldn't be very useful otherwise.

------
creamyhorror
The criticism of AngularJS is a little vague to me - "codebase appears to be
fairly sprawling and not very modular. Views are not modular enough (will
address this in more detail in the cons of Batman.js)." I'm not sure how it
isn't "modular" or how views/components aren't reusable.

AngularJS is possibly best-of-breed in the engineering aspect in my
unqualified opinion, and I expect to properly use and deploy it once its
documentation and cookbook are fully beefed up.

------
invisible
So what performance issues were encountered when converting backbone.js to
ember.js? Why isn't that an important factor? How difficult is it to overcome
the inherit drawbacks of a simple framework?

I'd say personally that behind simplicity, performance is the most important
factor for an app (JS-enhanced sites may benefit far less). The challenges
that I've seen while using backbone mostly consist of unifying the views,
models, collections, and helper objects (or for lack of a better term
"Services") together. So far some of that overhead involves adding a "_super"
function and abstracting out instantiation so that it is sane. I'll write up
about the experience afterwards, but backbone.js is a pleasant treat after
leaving JMVC.

------
zerop
Good one, but for comparing frameworks & libraries in detail, I like
html5libs. A very useful resource.

<http://www.html5libs.com/grids/g/mvc-client/>

------
seivan
The views in Batman is the only reason I am using it. I advocate logic-less
views.

Edit; will probably move over to <http://guides.joosy.ws/> as it's better
documented and isn't broken like Batman.js

I can't believe in this day and age, master branches are undocumented and
broken. Seriously, if you're pushing code to Master, at least have it
documented. If not, let it be in dev branch.

------
digamber_kamat
I think Meteor and YUI3 deserved a place in there. Their exclusions slightly
makes it not-so-credible review.

------
medinism
this article was super valuable to me. clearly not in depth enough to convince
a believer to change allegiances, but good enough for the uninitiated.

------
Zelphyr
Do we really need more frameworks?

------
pfraze
Interesting read, thanks

------
Toshio
One recently open-sourced contender that emphasizes CoffeeScript is:
<https://github.com/uberVU/mozaic>

~~~
ncri
Their website is not very usable to me:
<http://ubervu.github.com/mozaic/#/bored>

